# Newbie



## Spacedog (May 13, 2009)

Hi All

Just homing in on my first ever TT so thought I would check in, say hi, and research as much as possible.
Former SLK350 owner got rid on monday and still have the emotional scars to prove it so hoping the TT will put a smile back on my face


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome a TT will defo put a  on your fas as will joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.SLK whats one of them Ha Ha :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

forget the merc and look forward to the TT!! remember and get it remaped as soon as you get the keys to really have fun


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome rto the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

